
Ask HN: How to overcome from self excuses? - buddies2705
I give my self too much excuses, also attach some logical reasoning to it but when I look back I know have a more strong logical reason to deny that excuse, sometime I can see that self excuse is giving me pain also. but I am habitual to it, how to overcome with it.
======
mattbgates
Set yourself goals and accomplish them.

If it involves money, write out how much money you can potentially make by not
making excuses, and do it.

I have been working on a project for a year and every time I lose motivation
or find excuses NOT to work on it, I open up that spreadsheet to see how much
my pricing is and how much money I can make.. and that motivates me to
continue working on it and not make excuses.

I also was pushing 260 pounds... and I said to myself, "Wow, I'm over halfway
to 300 pounds... I really don't want this to be my life." No more excuses.
Ended up losing about 80 pounds. Read more about that here:
[https://mypost.io/post/no-bullshit-diet](https://mypost.io/post/no-bullshit-
diet)

Laziness. Procrastination. Even taking a day off. Totally fine. But for how
long? Reward yourself with those things. Don't live on excuses. They don't pay
the bills or get you anywhere in life.

